# Rede Meteorológica do SNIRH/INAG



## Vince (25 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Para quem ainda não conhece, aqui fica o link para a extensa rede de estações do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos do INAG:

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2008 às 11:40)

E agora solto eu uma questão paradigmatica:

Porque não uma parceria entre o SNIRH e o IM dispinibilizando assim, numa unica página na web, os valores de todas as estações meteorológicas?


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2008 às 11:43)

AnDré disse:


> E agora solto eu uma questão paradigmatica:
> 
> Porque não uma parceria entre o SNIRH e o IM dispinibilizando assim, numa unica página na web, os valores de todas as estações meteorológicas?



Eu iniciei uma série de tópicos sobre redes de estações porque um dia gostava de ver melhor do que isso. Gostava de ver todas essas redes e estações dispersas integradas num qualquer sistema. Isso é que era. Hoje em dia com a Net é extremamente fácil fazé-lo, basta haver interesse e vontade. Seria simples e barato, bastaria disponibilizar um pequeno feed como as estações amadoras fazem para as redes amadoras.


----------

